# 10" or 12" Miter Saw



## willworkforbeer (Mar 7, 2009)

rojigga said:


> I agree with the guy who posted about blade wandering. 10's are good for finer trim work in that regard.


Amen to that, I have a Dewalt 12" slide right now and it is tough going on stain grade work, it does wander a bit, blade has to be "like new" sharp to even have a chance.


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Both - I would hate breaking out the 12 for every little job, but when its needed, it is a life saver

I think we do need a new section here for Festools anonymous - looks like Warner & 5Star need some help


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I think we need a spot for donations!!!

I have the Bosch 12" slider on a Bosch Gravity rise stand, I really like the saw, rigged up a dust chute on the back similar to the Kapex and hooked up my CT22 to it, still dissapointing.

One day here soon, I will have a job that will justifiy and pay for a Kapex. If you can set this saw up right near your work area versus a half mile walk outside it will save you a bunch of time and effort.

My only problem is that I probably wont sell the Bosch.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

I've got both. My 12" is a beast and if I don't need to lug it around I will bring the 10", I can carry in one hand.


----------

